# House Carpet Replacement?



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for a carpet installer as well as a carpet supplier/s. 

Need to remove & replace carpet on 12 stair tread/risers, 10'x3' hallway and 4 bedrooms av 10'x10'.

Anyone have recommendations?

Thanks much for looking!

Jimmy


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I too will be watching this thread for information, I have two sets of stairs and approximately 1000 sq ft upstairs to replace


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark Ross is who does are carpet at work.. great guy and good prices, I can get you his number if you like..Usually he's about a week out... Also have another buddy that I know use to do carpet.. Named TJ,also great guy..But not sure if he does stairs, I do know mark does them..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Mark Ross is who does are carpet at work.. great guy and good prices, I can get you his number if you like..Usually he's about a week out... Also have another buddy that I know use to do carpet.. Named TJ,also great guy..But not sure if he does stairs, I do know mark does them..


Please share his number when you can, looks like others may give him a shout as well.

Tks much for the reply!

Jimmy


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Home Depot


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Give me a call I can see if I can help you out. We carry lots of carpet in stock and have great deals right now. I can sell you material only or a turn key job. We come out do free estimates and 9 times out of 10 we will beat the BOX stores pricing when comparing apples to apples As we don't play the ADD on games like they do. One of the gentlemen mentioned above works for us and the other we supply material to on some jobs. Kevin @ Genes floor covering 456-3360.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Carpet Market. Great prices and they gaurantee their work longer than anyone else in the business.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

We specialize in all flooring installs but especially carpet and carpet on stairs. 

www.FountainFlooring.com


----------

